
Final judgment: SCO owes Novell millions - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081124-final-judgment-sco-owes-novell-millions-plus-interest.html
======
Allocator2008
This is a sad day for American capitalism. If SCO's System V got copy/pasted
into Linux, and Novell and others can just get away with that, then this is
just really a sad day for free enterprise.

